# Pm'ing



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ive been here a month now

can a mod make it so i cam PM and also neg and rep people

thanks


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

David2012 said:


> Ive been here a month now
> 
> can a mod make it so i cam PM and also neg and rep people
> 
> thanks


It should have happened automatically.

Let me know if you still have a problem.


----------

